# 2006 Frontier canopy



## robsnissan (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone had a problem finding a fiberglass canopy to fit a 2006 shortbox frontier crewcab? The Leer canopy I had fitted appears to be about 1 inch too short, causing it to leak at the front of the bed.

My local Cap-it dealer has ordered a Raider unit as its mold number indicates it to be 63" long as oppose to the Leer 62".


----------



## jaredgrover (Aug 23, 2005)

I ordered and just installed a Leer 100XL last week for my 05 Crew Cab NISMO.

Looks good and have not seen any leaks.


----------



## robsnissan (Jan 30, 2007)

*2006 Frontier Canopy*

Since my Leer XL100 canopy leaked like a sieve at the the front of the bed, my canopy dealer ordered a Raider Vagabond unit.

The Raider not only measures 1 inch longer and thus the front lip sits completely over top the front of the bed it also fits the tailgate much better as the hatch is contoured whereas the Leer was not.

The Leer and Raider are both manufactured by the same parent company, but their molds are slightly different. Unless the canopies are sitting side by side their differences are not visually apparent.

Good luck with your Leer, perhaps mine was one one-off poor production unit.


----------

